# Cats and the wool rugs



## CatsRkids2 (Sep 2, 2016)

My kitty loves to scratch at my wool rugs. This concerned me somewhat since they weren't cheap. I notice that as much as he loves the rugs he cant put a dent in them :lol:. 
Did some research and found that Wool is a non-allergenic fiber and does not promote any bacterial growth(+1). Great for older pets with allergies( +1). Doesnt get dust mites or emit harmful emissions.(+1). Wool actually absorbs indoor air contaminants, the air a pet breathes is cleaner and safer than it would be without wool. Because wool neutralizes and binds air contaminants irreversibly in its structure, it keeps the air healthy even at sniffing distance.
Im feeling pretty good about the rugs now and am glad Willy enjoys them more than I actually do :thumb Thanks!!!

(get rid of them old heat set poly rugs and get kitty some wool)


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your research on wool. Didn't know that about absorbing air contaminants, etc. 
We've had a white all wool rug (with flower pattern on some corners) in our livingroom for many years, so that makes me feel good to hear. I've only had it professionally cleaned once, but I do have to spot clean it about every two months, and vacuum it every week.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a wool rug upstairs and my cats do use it for a scratching post! They will sometimes pull a few pieces of yarn out but for the most part it has no damage that is noticeable. I give it a deep vacuum weekly and get TONS of cat hair out of it as it's one of the only places in the house that is carpeted. I've had it for years (maybe 10) - it's only 5x8 and I love it. Would hate to have to replace it so I am glad it has worn so well.


----------

